# Frog laying= good hips



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't think those things are related. I had a Golden that had mild hip dysplasia and stretched out like a frog for his entire life. My last Golden was not dysplastic and never lay like a frog, not even as a puppy.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have heard that too. Both of my goldens do the frog dog thing. I have never seen my two rescues do it though. I haven't had anyone's hips done but they all seem to be comfortable.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, just an old wives tale.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

In my limited experience, they almost all lie in froggy position as puppies, and then most of them sort of outgrow it as they get bigger. Maybe it starts to get more comfortable to lie on a flank. Funnily enough, I caught Shala lying in froggy position just yesterday at training. She was stretching out to reach some grass she was eating and she stayed in the position for a while. I rarely see her doing it anymore.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think depending on the stretch, it shows a dog has flexibility and free movement/extension when it comes to the hips.

Dogs with hip dysplasia are sometimes very protective or careful. 

^^ This isn't a fool proof way of guessing what's going on in the hips.

A better way sometimes is seeing how the dogs sit. 

Dogs with painful hips sometimes are very uncomfortable with a straight up and down sit. You have either cow sits or exaggerated rolled over on one hip sits.

And even that isn't a fool proof way of guessing whether a dog has bad hips or not.

Only way to definitively confirm whether a dog has good or bad hips is bringing them in to the vet to get xrays done. 

Back to the frog down....

Both my guys do frog downs. 

Bertie's is a full spread like a bear rug (not straight behind but out and back). He had close to excellent hips when I did OFA's.

He also spreads his front legs - and yes, he had normal elbows when I did OFA. 

Jacks who has bilateral HD does not rotate the hip fully back when he does it. He keeps a portion of the hip area tucked or tight and you see the rest of his legs poking out under his butt directly back.

Bertie's breeder joked that lying in the frog position either meant they have really good hips and sockets... or they had none.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Our second Golden came from "parents" with good and fair OFA certified hips. He had one hip totally out of its joint and the other hip most of the way out of it joint and it lay like a frog from the day we got him until he died.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Meg Athena has good hips but hates sitting pretty. Angel sits pretty almost everytime. It is so weird.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

A friend had a Lab with severe hip dysplasia that would lie like that. 

You can't really diagnose HD by the way the dog sits, lays or walks.


----------

